# Ceiling Fan Light Not working-Not the Limiter



## Nut1 (Nov 11, 2018)

Seem like this is a recurring problem so I've read/tried a bunch of stuff already and can't fix it. Normal problem, fan working, lights are not.(Hunter fan) I already took out the limiter, that didn't fix it. I have 2 ceiling fans in the room and when I switch the light kit to the working side it works fine, so 1 with limiter and 1 without limiter both are fine on the good side, both don't work on the bad side. So that eliminates the chain pull, and the limiter issues I've read about. Played with the light switches, again works on 1 side not the other. And the fan consistently works no matter what light kit I use. Took the fan down and checked for loose connections etc.., figuring it much be the something from the original wiring came loose, everything is fine. Took apart the controller thinking maybe there's a fuse in there I wouldn't know about, nope. I'm stumped, getting ready to buy another remote switch, but if the fan works why would only the light part of the controller go bad?

Any help would be appreciated it!


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

So you have two fans and both have light kits. The light kit on one fan doesn’t ever work. How handy are you?

Do you have a multimeter? Take down the non working light kit and connect to those wires; make sure the light kit is getting voltage. 

If it’s not getting the proper voltage, then start at the top. Is there one switch or two? Also check the neutral; it can come loose also.


----------

